# Baler broke? No Problem!



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Sure looks like a work out for sure.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If she is not married someone needs to put a ring on that gals finger.
That is not the first time she has ever used a pitch fork.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Phew.....I am beholden'.....that was alot of woman. Looked like she was in country up around Shetland Sheepdog. What a set of arms and legs on that gal. A fella would have to watch himself around her or he could find himself flat on his ass. Think I might show that to the little woman when she gets home......second thought tells me just to keep it in my mind. Thanks Charles, that was really refreshing. I wanted to "Like" it more than once Charles, but it just won't do it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well Vol, I don't recollect seeing her in my travels! Maybe she's a "Green Mountain" gal! SWMBO says that is not for her! Her other comment was "She's barefoot!"


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh to be young again! She picks up a windrow better than that Hesston 5800 rounder I had! That there's a 10 in my book! Martin.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

She's pilin' er up high ain't she. looks like she'd make a good farm hand


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Shame on you guys, not one of you have noticed or mentioned that she's halfway to bare foot and pregnant.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

How did you even find this video? Searching for the girls of hay?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> How did you even find this video? Searching for the girls of hay?


Good point.....I'd hire her n a minute and fire the hell out of my Mexican, didn't see a cell phone stickin out of her back pocket either......wonder if she dips.....she'd be purty well rounded then.....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Shame on you guys, not one of you have noticed or mentioned that she's halfway to bare foot and pregnant.










Did too! Least SWMBO did!


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Did too! Least SWMBO did!


HA.. I didnt notice her feet either.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm in LUV!

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That video shows up on the side all the time when I'm on youtube, I think its the little hippy area upriver from me, they used to be an online supplier of high quality euro scythes?

Yup, just clicked on the link of the poster. About 60 miles from here in Kintore mountain area.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Good point.....I'd hire her n a minute and fire the hell out of my Mexican, didn't see a cell phone stickin out of her back pocket either......wonder if she dips.....she'd be purty well rounded then.....


I was watching the whole video not just her back pocket!


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice! and she was quiet too


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

HIRED!!!!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm just sorry the dang video stopped! That's a lotta woman there. Maybe could use her for inspiration for some of my guys.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I need to show Karen that video.Have her rake up any missed hay so she could feed her hay burner for free instead of bales we could sell.
..


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've occasionally hired a girl or two to help put up small squares. They weren't able to do as much, but the boys work 3 times harder. What I lost on efficiency with the girls was more than made up for by the boys.

Wonder why?

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> I've occasionally hired a girl or two to help put up small squares. They weren't able to do as much, but the boys work 3 times harder. What I lost on efficiency with the girls was more than made up for by the boys.
> 
> Wonder why?
> 
> Ralph


 Funny you mention that. When I was up and coming thats what everybody I mowed hay for did. Now I do it. Lol Most surefire way to get a lot of work done when the workforce is mainly teenage boys with a whopping dose of what they now call adhd or some crap.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw this a couple weeks ago, and first thing I did was call my middle son to the computer and told him to watch. After watching I said she needs to be the mother of my grand children!


----------

